# can weight loss drugs be used during breast feeding?



## psc (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi is there any weight loss drugs that can be used during breast feeding? I don't mean over the counter supplements, i mean drugs like ephedrine, t3 and other serious fat burners.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow. Why? Priorities clearly in order then...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Any mother who would even consider this should be neutered. If you're willing to risk your baby's health for the sake of your own vanity just do the human race a favour, put the child up for adoption and put a bullet in your head.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

only if you are breast feeding your husband....

otherwise, social services please...


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Your baby is going to get ripped. Everything you take gets passed on to the baby through breast milk.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Wow. Why? Priorities clearly in order then...


This is the world the fitness industry is creating. Inb4shitstorm


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sad


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Just incase this isnt a massive troll....

breast feeding in itself burns circa 700cals a day, just controlling your diet and taking care of your child will be enough to drop fat at a good speed.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

andyboro said:


> Just incase this isnt a massive troll....
> 
> breast feeding in itself burns circa 700cals a day, just controlling your diet and taking care of your child will be enough to drop fat at a good speed.


Andy, I'm lactating. Does this mean I can burn and extra 700 calls a day??


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Verno said:


> Andy, I'm lactating. Does this mean I can burn and extra 700 calls a day??


Only if you can find a suitable 'sucker'.

not that i imagine you'll struggle with that on here!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

andyboro said:


> Only if you can find a suitable 'sucker'.
> 
> not that i imagine you'll struggle with that on here!


Winner!!

Anyone up for some tren infused man milk?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've heard stories of women doing DNP while breastfeeding, i think i'd punch my missus in the face if she even mentioned it in that situation.

Do what you want to your own body, but don't inflict it on your child who doesn't have a choice.

I was up the hospital the other week and there was a heavily pregnant woman outside puffing on a ***, i just looked at her and thought "selfish cvnt".


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Shredded babys are in fashion now


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Why not just feed your baby ephedrine? It will reduce its appetite so it wont want as much milk, you will keep a fuller look to your chest, and will have more time to train

Fvck sake


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Why not stop breast feeding and move on to cow and gate then take all kinds DNP ECA and Speed.

Shizzle why not just do some crack ./


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

It ok......... ONLY if you post up pics of your Lactating T1ts


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Do it! It has no side effects chuck in some Tren too.


----------

